# Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt



## Noofuu (23. November 2019)

*Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*

Hallo zusammen ,

Heute ist mein neues Notebook angekommen, und leider musste ich feststellen das öfters der Lüfter rattert / surrt.
Manchmal macht er es und manchmal ist alles ganz Leise ??

Es handelt sich hierbei um das Asus ROG Strix G731GV.

Sollte ich das Notebook wieder zurück senden , ich mache lieber von meinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch als von einer Reperatur.

MFG


----------



## Bandicoot (23. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*

Vermutlich ist die Drehzahl der Lüfter dann recht niedrig und er fängt an zu Rattern, manche Lüfter machen das schon mal. 
Das er defekt ist glaub ich nicht, sonst würde es immer Rattern.
Beobachte doch mal die Drehzahl z.B mit HWInfo oder AIDA64 wenn er rattert, wo diese liegt. Könntest dann ein Minimal Wert kurz darüber festlegen das dies nicht mehr geschieht.
Wenn es dicht stört kannst du natürlich von der Rückgabe gebrauch machen.


----------



## Noofuu (23. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*

Ich glaube die Rückgabe schenke ich mir, ich habe den Fehler gemacht und das Notebook bei Notebooksbilliger gekauft und was ich da zum Thema Reklamation bis hin zur Geldrückerstattung gelesen habe da wird mir übel.
Es ist nicht laut aber ein nerviger Ton leider , so läuft das Notebook wunderbar auch die Kühlung ist sehr gut , evtl werde ich dann einfach bei zeiten einen neuen Lüfter kaufen und ihn tauschen.
Hört sich schon ein wenig an als wären die Lager nicht in Ordnung :/


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*



Noofuu schrieb:


> Es ist nicht laut aber ein nerviger Ton leider , so läuft das Notebook wunderbar auch die Kühlung ist sehr gut , evtl werde ich dann einfach bei zeiten einen neuen Lüfter kaufen und ihn tauschen.


Viel Spaß beim Umbau.


----------



## Noofuu (23. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*

Jemand erfahrungen mit einer Rücksendung bei Notebooksbilliger gemacht , eigentlich möchte ich das Gerät so nicht behalten war ja nicht gerade günstig.. ?

Die verlangen selbst eine Umverpackung , aber selbst senden die das Gerät ohne Umverpackung es war nur eine Schwarze Folie drum.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (23. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*

Einfach rücksenden ohne Fehlerbeschreibung, schreiben das das Gerät allgemein nicht die Erwartungen erfüllt. Rückerstatten und Rabatte abwarten woanders.


----------



## Noofuu (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*

Ich könnte auch das Gerät in ein Laden bringen ist zwar nicht direkt hier um die Ecke aber es geht ja um viel Geld.
Wenn ich es dort zurück gebe müssten sie es doch eigentlich annehmen und mir direkt das Geld auszahlen oder ?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*



Noofuu schrieb:


> Wenn ich es dort zurück gebe müssten sie es doch eigentlich annehmen und mir direkt das Geld auszahlen oder ?


Hast Du das Gerät dort gekauft?


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (25. November 2019)

*AW: Neues Notebook Lüfter rattert / surrt*

Zurückschicken mit Begründung das es nicht im allgemeinen gefällt ohne genauere Fehlerbeschreibung ist besser in der gesetzlichen Rückgabefrist. Oder vorher im Geschäft nachfragen ohne Namensangabe zunächst. Ohne genaue Begründung des Fehlers deshalb damit sie nich auf die Idee kommen nachzubessern.


----------

